# New (for me) boat



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

hell yeah you qualify as a microskiff. If my Silver King qualifies as a Microskiff, that has too.... ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Nope, not a microskiff. Sorry, over 30 HP.  That's OK, you can hang out and drink beer with us anyway.  Ooops, peaked at your profile, No beer for you. [smiley=bootyshake.gif] You can still hang out. Glad to have you on board.

BTW - Lil Tate thinks the Quenn Mary is a Micro Skiff.  It's all relative.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice little boat. It has some serious character. Hang out and enjoy. Lots of good info pops up around here. Some of it is in older posts. The rest is in members heads and waiting for you to ask the right question. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it and what kind of fish blood you spill on her.


----------



## Whoakilla (May 7, 2007)

Well I can always bust out the spray paint on the cowling   I got the boat, motor, and trailer for $700.  I need to fix a few spots on the hull and the center seat area as you can see in one of the pictures.  The trailer needs help too. But hey, someday it will be nice. (hopefully)


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Nope, not a microskiff. Sorry, over 30 HP.  That's OK, you can hang out and drink beer with us anyway.  Ooops, peaked at your profile, No beer for you. [smiley=bootyshake.gif] You can still hang out. Glad to have you on board.
> 
> BTW - Lil Tate thinks the Quenn Mary is a Micro Skiff.  It's all relative.


 ;D


----------



## Whoakilla (May 7, 2007)

Well so far between work and sleep, I have added a trailer jack, fixed trailer lights, replaced the old cracked gas tank, bought a keel roller for trailer, new drain plug that doesn't leak, new fulton assembly for the trailer, and went fishin! Still lots of work to do though!


----------

